# My 2 new girls!



## Emme (Jun 10, 2014)

Meet Bella (blue maran) and Gwendolyn (cockoo maran)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're beautiful!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

wow nice!

how old are they?


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Pretty! They make my girls look teeny


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

